# Bad news I'm afraid



## timlee49 (Jan 12, 2008)

G’day all,

Those who have been following my postings on the Master Class and Articles forum will know that I’ve encountered a bit of a bump in life’s road, for those and everyone else, I offer the following.

11 years ago I was diagnosed with COPD that is chronic bronchitis, asthma and emphysema. This is treated with occasional use of steroidal medication that can cause osteoporosis or weakening of the bones. As a consequence, I have had to use a walking cane for some years now in advance of an eventual hip replacement.

At the beginning of June this year I had a sudden increase in pain in my trouble-some hip. The hip was X-rayed and diagnosed as a sprain which is common in cases such as mine. The “sprain” never got better, so in mid September I saw the doctor again. X-rays showed that the whole neck of the femur (that’s the narrow bit of bone at the top of the thigh bone) had completely collapsed in on its-self - so, total hip replacement! All went well and I am now back to driving the car etc.

However. 

The piece of bone that was removed from my hip proved to be cancerous.

I have been X-rayed, CT scanned and Radio Bone Scanned and the result is that I have “dispersed metastasised carcinomas with no known primary locus”. This translates as I have multiple secondary cancers spread through my bones and organs but the doctors can find no original cancer source. 

Life expectancy - 50% of sufferers die within 8 months of diagnosis, the remainder may survive as long as 2 years.

Treatment - no treatment is available for such diverse and dispersed cancers. Pain relief is offered via radiotherapy and drugs.

I am already using 37micrograms per hour of morphine in patches with mixed relief. I have just completed 5 days of radiotherapy on the hip and a large growth in my spine.

My model making is slowing down now and I doubt that I shall be able to complete my project of 2 Carter Bros coaches and a full baggage coach. I have finally completed my combine except for the lettering. I will post some photos of the combine in all its glory over in the master class forum.

Now while I am able, I want to say thank you to all the contributors here on MLS both present and past for your help, encouragement and support through all the years and I hope that the MLS community will continue to offer to the same to those who come after.

This is not good-bye, I intend to be around for a good while yet contributing where I may and learning where I can.

Meanwhile, my tag line still holds!

Thanks
Tim


----------



## Peter Osborne (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear your news, but you attitude seems great and that will help you going through this. I'll be offering up a prayer next time I'm near a church. Hang in there. Peter.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim,

You are in our prayers.

Tommy, Jacque and Grace
Rio Gracie


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Tim, that is quite a shock. Hang in there and do the best you can, you seem to have a good attitude. A good friend of mine was affected by Agent Orange in Vietnam, he was confined to a wheel chair, he told me he had the choice to do what he could or sit around and feel sorry for himself and he chose to do the best he could. I always thought that was inspiring.


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

my family will keep you in our prayers...

Philip


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim, 

I pray your circumstances will prove to be the exception and that you'll be around for a very long time yet.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim
We will keep you in our prayers and thoughts. Hopefully, your ability and wishes to keep active will help you in your time of need.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim,

You are in our prayers.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim - hang in there. Your positive attitude is an inspiration to all of us, and you have the unwavering support of the entire MLS family!!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim,

Sorry to hear that as well. You are in our thoughts and prayers. 

Mark


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Its been a pleasuring watching you work and the inspiriation you provided doing so much with so little. I hope you can continue to model build when able. Hang in there and keep up the spirits. We wish you well mate. 
Looking forward to seeing your work continue. 

Best regards, 
David.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, Tim. I'm so sorry to hear.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim,
You'll be in our prayers.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear the news, Tim. You'll be in our prayers.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim, Sorry hear that .You'll be in our prayers.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim 
Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim; 
I admire and respect you. It takes courage to post this publicly as you have done. I am sure your courage will serve you well in whatever lays ahead. Thank you for tremendous respect and grace you have shown us all by sharing a most personal matter with us. You and your work are indeed inspirational. Keep up the good attitude and I too look forward to seeing more of your work as you are able. 
John


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Tim,

So sorry to hear of your problems. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Keep up the good work you do for as long as you can. We all benefit from your excellent work.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim,

Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

Chuck & Gerry


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim,
You have been an inspiration and I hope all of us can return the favor and help you treasure each day.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear the news Tim, you will be in our prayers, great positive attitude!!

tom h


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your plight. You're in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't know what to say that hasn't been said already. God be with you!


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Tim, 

I am terribly sorry to hear of your health problems. Your positive attitude will, without question, help you in many ways.

When my first wife was diagnosed wth cancer, we were told the outlook for her survival was one to two months . She lived nearly three years after this prognosis, almost all of it with good quality of life. In my opinion, her wonderful attitude was more of a contributor than her medical treatment.


----------



## timlee49 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind comments and wishes. I intend to be around to bother you all for a while yet as i have since 2000! 

Just posted some final pix of my hand cut combine over in the masterclass forum, thanks David Fletcher. 

Thanks 
Tim


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Terrible shocking news, Tim. I join in with all the others here at MLS in sending you all the good will we possibly can. Your strength of will is inspirational and I look forward to you continued posting here. 
Chris


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim, I'm saddened by the news of what life has handed you, but despite the hand dealt you've maintained the correct mind set, "do the best with what you've got." As with all the others, a special place will be reserved in our thoughts and prayers for you. Looking forward to your continued posting of the progress on your modeling.


----------

